# HRM and Flight Deck



## iamgonnacatchyou (Apr 2, 2006)

Has anyone had their Flight Deck interfere with their HRM readings?
When my Nike C6 gets close to the sensor it gives a reading on the watch for HR.


----------



## dover (Apr 5, 2007)

no issues here.


----------



## lorenzo (Mar 30, 2006)

Never a problem. I've been using a handelbar-mounted Polar S710 next to a Flight Deck for over 5 years with no interference.


----------

